# New member



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys

Just joined the forum. Keen to participate and learn whenever I can. I hail from South Africa.

Been into coffee for a few years now and it's one of my passions.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

*******WELCOME*******

from Scotland

john


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome - and coincidentally just negotiated a work commitment swap with a colleague so that they can go off to Cape Town next March. Are you going to say a bit more about your coffee passion?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Good Evening

(from a fellow saffa)


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, started with a pod machine a while ago. That started the move away from instant coffee. Next came the Aeropress, followed by a Nuova Simonelli Oscar. I'm now about to pull the trigger on a Linea Mini coupled with a Mazzer Mini. Just love coffee I guess.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You're building a great set up. For many of us it started with an aeropress. You are joining a great forum - but you probably know that.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Reply to me you saffa


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Welcome - and coincidentally just negotiated a work commitment swap with a colleague so that they can go off to Cape Town next March. Are you going to say a bit more about your coffee passion?


Lots of nice coffee shops in Cape Town, particularly the CBD. In fact one of our shops was recently voted as the world's best coffee shop!


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Good Evening
> 
> (from a fellow saffa)


Hi!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

NateChat said:


> Lots of nice coffee shops in Cape Town, particularly the CBD. In fact one of our shops was recently voted as the world's best coffee shop!


I'll pass it on to my colleague. Thank you.


----------

